# Detailing Supplies in New York



## sunilbass

Hi Guys.. i'm off to new york on thursday for a mini break.. is there any local detailing supply stores around? or is it a case of ordering bits and getting them shipped to the hotel?

Cheers


----------



## Cquartz

Try DetailersDomian.com


----------



## Jimble

How come you want to have detailing products sent to you while your on holiday?


----------



## CraigQQ

Jimble said:


> How come you want to have detailing products sent to you while your on holiday?


certain products such as pads for polishers, zymol and a few others are MUCH cheaper in the USA :thumb:


----------



## ryand

Yep just got back. Nothing in the city but chemical guys us delivered to me as I ordered before I left the uk.


----------

